
Fae – CMS for Rails - dchuk
https://www.faecms.com/
======
poidog44
Very interesting..

I briefly looked over the features and didn't notice any ecommerce features,
yet FINE's examples show ecommerce sites. One thing I think is thoroughly
lacking is a solid open source ecommerce gem.

Will have to play around with it.

